# 1910 Ford Power Steering



## SLICK_N_STICKY (Aug 16, 2012)

I just put a front end loader on my 1910 Ford. Now the power steering is hard to turn? It worked fine before? Tractor is in great shape and only has 700 hrs.Whats the deal?


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

You just hung a lot more weight over the front tires, if your power steering was a little weak before now it has a lot more to move, or it could be robbing fluid pressure from the steering. If the hyd. pump supplies to both systems.


----------

